# Reusing "Mylar" bags



## StarWish624 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm new to the concept of using Mylar bags for long-term storage, so forgive me if this question has been covered, before. 
Many snack foods (like chips, etc.) come in bags with silver inside that looks like "Mylar". Are they really Mylar? And can they be washed, and reused to pack individual meal item in the small bags, and larger quantities in the larger (full-size) bags? I figure that if they originally held food products, that they are food-grade, and safe. I'm all for reusing, but if the bags are chemically changed or such by O2 absorbers, then I need to know. Thanks.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*potato chip bags*



StarWish624 said:


> I'm new to the concept of using Mylar bags for long-term storage, so forgive me if this question has been covered, before.
> Many snack foods (like chips, etc.) come in bags with silver inside that looks like "Mylar". Are they really Mylar? And can they be washed, and reused to pack individual meal item in the small bags, and larger quantities in the larger (full-size) bags? I figure that if they originally held food products, that they are food-grade, and safe. I'm all for reusing, but if the bags are chemically changed or such by O2 absorbers, then I need to know. Thanks.


The Mylar bags that your chips come in are too thin.

They need to be six mill thick


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

BillM said:


> The Mylar bags that your chips come in are too thin.
> 
> They need to be six mill thick


Just curious... what's the basis for 6 being the minimum? The ones I bought and use specifically for LTS food are only 5.

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/mylar_food_storage_bags.htm


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

actually the 4 to 6 mil mylar bags used for LTS food packing are a multi layer composite sheet ..... the bags used for chips and such are a similiar mylar material .... the material is food grade .... but not multi layered and as already mentioned, much thinner ..... manufactured and used only for short term food packing purposes .... the little mylar bags used for juice packs are reusable ..... some preppers use them for tiny amount food item like spices .....

along the same path .... the mylar used for emergency blankets and balloons fall into the not usable category also .....


----------



## StarWish624 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank You all. Your answers are very helpful. I was wondering if the thinner bags would be useful if used to break up larger amounts of food items (like flour/rice/beans, etc.). Then, the thinner bags were deposited into the thicker Mylar bags in the buckets. If you needed to use any items, you could use smaller amounts because of the smaller bags, and the rest would remain closed, stored and protected.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Nothing*



StarWish624 said:


> Thank You all. Your answers are very helpful. I was wondering if the thinner bags would be useful if used to break up larger amounts of food items (like flour/rice/beans, etc.). Then, the thinner bags were deposited into the thicker Mylar bags in the buckets. If you needed to use any items, you could use smaller amounts because of the smaller bags, and the rest would remain closed, stored and protected.


nothing ventured, nothing gained !


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been using the little juice drink bags (Capri Sun) which are much heavier. I have a couple of friends with small plague rats (kids) that go through a couple of dozen a week and save them for me. They are SMALL (6oz I think) but handy for quite a bit. I just cut them down to the straw hole and wash them out in bleach water. 

John


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

OH WOW.... this just goes to show that often great minds think a like! I was just sitting here a couple days ago thinking that those little juice pouches that my grand kids love so much would be perfect to reseal stuff in but was too lazy to get the vac packer out and see if it would work...(a three year old and a teething 9month old are hard on this gramma who is only 3 weeks out from knee surgery  ) I also had a different plan in store for them but man... they would be good for in the car a couple a extra snacks. Or even water.. in the winter here water in the bottles(unless you take some out) will often freeze thaw and burst making a huge mess. I'm thinking that a few of those would be better as the packaging would give better without splitting as long as I don't over fill.

Oh and my idea was to trim them before the kids got them and pour the drink out into a pitcher for the kids and put my favorite margarita in there and then seal them shut again and then freeze them... then while out on vacation I could just pop a straw in one for Grandma! most of the places we go are kinda frowny on alcohol on the beach.. 
Of course I would have juice BOXES for the kids and hide the good stuff in a different cooler for us.


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

I buy coffee in mylar bags that are pretty heavy, and the bottoms open on them really well. That gives me a flat bag that I can then make to size. I can get 3 to 4 out of them but I don't use my food saver to seal them, it wastes too much, I use an iron. They are handy for spices or a whole bag is just the right side for a homemade dehydrated meal for 1 or 2.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

Onebigelf said:


> I've been using the little juice drink bags (Capri Sun) which are much heavier. I have a couple of friends with small plague rats (kids) that go through a couple of dozen a week and save them for me. They are SMALL (6oz I think) but handy for quite a bit. I just cut them down to the straw hole and wash them out in bleach water.
> 
> John


What food/or liquid do you store in these?


----------



## barilee (Oct 29, 2014)

The Old El Paso Dinner Kits have tortillas sealed in Mylar Bags, granted they are thinner than probably desired but if I packed them into another container with the o2 wouldn't this suffice for a couple of years, for short term storage. 
Also, I can get free mylar bags from the recycling program that are used to protect expensive ink cartridges, they are shiny on the outside and black inside, I've been just popping a 2lb bag of dry rice or beans inside with the o2 and sealing those with the iron.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

barilee said:


> The Old El Paso Dinner Kits have tortillas sealed in Mylar Bags, granted they are thinner than probably desired but if I packed them into another container with the o2 wouldn't this suffice for a couple of years, for short term storage.
> Also, I can get free mylar bags from the recycling program that are used to protect expensive ink cartridges, they are shiny on the outside and black inside, I've been just popping a 2lb bag of dry rice or beans inside with the o2 and sealing those with the iron.


those really aren't true mylar bags ... those bags are just retail shelf packaging .... they are intended to be used within 6 months ... true mylar bags are multi - ply of various materials ....

the bags for ink cartridges are just plain contaminated and never were made to food grade standards ....

without the proper construction you are wasting your time .... take a mylar party balloon .... totally flat within a few days .... same thing with your bogus mylar

you don't store food in the original retail packaging and seal it inside mylar bags .... nothing ever goes inside the mylar bags but the food .... firstly you are defeating the purpose of the 02 absorber(s) by trapping air inside the mylar bag ..... and again you are contaminating your food by placing materials that will outgas toxic chemicals ....

most of the long term foods like wheat, beans, pasta, ect are good for 3-5 years with no extra storage necessary .... long term storage starts at 5 years ....


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Back in the days when I was a lot more fun, I used to save the five liter mylar bags that wine came in. I would clean them, fill with water and freeze. These were great to take camping or on the boat. First they kept my cooler cold then they provided potable water.


----------

